# Kids droped udder growing:)



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Izzy dropped and now her udder is growing ligs are barely their too i just noticed her udder fill up a little from when i last looked at her at 1:00 now its 10:00 and shes got too tiny bags that look like they keep growing my flash isn't working so this is the best i could get of the little udder she has  hopefully she goes soon! I cant waite any longer!!!!


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry forgot to post the pic haha


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Congrats this is the hard part gahh I understand one of mine had like 7 due dates and it was a horrible wait lol


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

I have ben waiting for a week now it looked like she dropped last week but now just today it happened so quickly and its obvious that they dropped she got so skinny! And then i looked at her udder and 2 little bags so i hope shell go soon if she has them on easter how cool would that be!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

That would be awesome! Lol


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Well looks like tonights the night. This was from earlier


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Why do i keep not posting them!


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Shes pooping alot! And peeing to its like a never ending stream of poo tho does that mean shes close?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Can you do me a favor and take pics of the birth? I am trying to get as many people as I can to take them!

Good luck!


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Can you do me a favor and take pics of the birth? I am trying to get as many people as I can to take them!
> 
> Good luck!


Ill try to but if its dark my barn doesn't have too good of lighting


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm sorry, I forgot to say please! Gosh dang... Well, thanks so much!


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Any Baby's. Sending baby vibes that way. Good luck.


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Well still nothing hears how she looks


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Still nothing


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Shes very agitated and un comfiterbell and keeps grinding her teeth allot making strange noises she had allot of contractions earlier today but they seemed to stop now? Also she wants to lay down but i looks like it hurts to lay down shell get down on her knees then try to and get up and baa and grind her teeth is thear anything i can do for her? Also keeps lifting her top lip up and yawning. She has like no discharge tho? But she had obviously clear contractions my mom and sister saw them! Too!


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

I am really confused on why she has no discharge but had contractions today?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I have heard of does not having discharge all the way up until the actual birth! Sounds like she may be in labor, I would definitely watch. Her vulva looks saggy and wet to me, so it looks like she is ready.


----------

